# Use of GPS data



## JEB (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi,

Is there any way that Lightroom Cloud (CC???) can make use of GPS data? I only use an iPhone as a camera these days. I have been using the cloud version for some time now but miss the Map module and the ability to create Keywords that Classic offers. I have not found CC's alternative AI in any way helpful but perhaps I'm not using it properly. Any guidance  even if it is just to confirm that I'm not doing something wrong would be appreciated.

Thank You

John


----------



## JEB (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi,

Please disregard my reference to Keywords. I now realise I asked this question some time back and for whatever reason didn't follow the very detailed answers I received then through. My appologies to those who took the trouble on that occasion to answer. I will investigate that now. I think I got diverted down the change over path and all the issues that presented at the time.

I would still be interested in the use of GPS data. It seems a great shame if that is not put to use.

John


----------



## JEB (Jul 18, 2021)

I think I have answered all my own questions now, after following through the answers I received to my earlier post. It looks like its not as good as Classic but then there are different ways of skinning a cat.

On reflection the last time I did investigate using GPS data Google Maps wasn't working properly.

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 18, 2021)

JEB said:


> I would still be interested in the use of GPS data. It seems a great shame if that is not put to use.


What specifically do you want Lightroom to do with the GPS data? If GPS coordinates exist in the image metadata then Lightroom does do an automatic address look-up to populate the Location fields (which are then searchable), and will show a small map image. Clicking on the pin in the map will then open Google Maps in your browser at that location.

Yes, it's not as good as the map module in LrC, but it's still better than nothing.


----------



## JEB (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks for your reply Jim.
Now that Google maps is working I can see that I can locate the position of a specific image and I suppose from there, having got a date I could search for all other images taken on that date. Not quite as effective as Classic.
Perhaps it will improve over time.
I am assuming there is no way of getting access to the GPS coordinates and doing a search on that to identify images taken at or close to that location on another occasion.
Regards
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 18, 2021)

You can get the GPS coordinates from Google Maps when you click on the pin in the small map in Lightroom. But you can't then search on those coordinates for other photos taken there. However, when an image with embedded GPS coordinates (such as a smartphone capture, but any camera that records GPS) is imported into Lightroom it will conduct the address lookup which should populate City, County/State, Country. The Location field will usually be blank, though if you are disciplined you may well manually enter an appropriate location. All 4 of the Location fields will be included in the results of a "Location" search in Lightroom, which may give you what you are looking for. But there's nothing like the LRC map module in Lightroom.


----------

